# Pumpkin Reaper scarecrow thingy



## Ampresearch (Jun 14, 2012)

I have seen a few variations of this type of prop and always wanted one. 
the head is just a large faux pumpkin we painted, carved and made a new stem out of clay
I was not sure what do do about the body but i wanted it to look natural. by natural I mean I wanted it to be as if it came up from the ground like a tree almost.

With that in mind I headed down to the local city brush dump with hammer and chisel in hand. I stripped bark off all the logs until I was happy and headed home. lots of hot glue, wire and pipe later there is the result.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I really like the face and ribs! nice job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, fantastic job on the body! I believe you achieved your goal of making it look natural


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

That is so unique and awsss!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

very cool, I like.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I just love the bark on the ribs! His face is awesome too! Nice job.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

That bark is perfect! I would never have thought of that... Great texture and contrast with the pumpkin (who looks like he's about to start walking around and stalking ToTs, btw).


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:So that is what is known as a "Thingy"? Damn, I got to get me one of those! The prop is freaking awesome! Nice detail and execution, it is so very organic looking and very foreboding.....I just love it so much.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

very creeepy! fantastic job on that!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job. He really looks creepy in the night shot.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

:jol: he looks incredible. wonderfully creative and spooky


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Excellent job!


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

he looks fantastic


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I have to say that this is one of my favorite scarecrows ever! Seriously! Love the art work on the face and the bark ribs are the best! Bark ribs! Damn, that's cool!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

AWESOMENESS!!

I love it!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Excellant job on him! Love it!


----------



## mingle (Aug 29, 2009)

He i s just beautiful!! I was planning on trying paper mâché, but now. It looks like I will be trying both methods. Nice job!!


----------



## scaryjak (Sep 28, 2009)

very impressive love the ribcage idea too. love that lighting shot.


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

really nice piaint job on the pumkin and I love the body. I really like it when a prop looks good in the light as well as the dark.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Excellent work. I especially like how you made the body.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

I really like him or her. It. Good job.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Love the nature look ..really enhances it ..great job!


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

great job I really like the natural look, also I love how everyone adds 'thingy' to their creations title Ive done it too...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! that is one of the best scare crows I have ever seen! I will have to try to make something like that.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I like this good job!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Great work on his expression and texture on his body.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

This is very cool. What kind of Pumpkin did you use? Where did you get it? I am looking into this same thing for an idea for next year, and I want to get everything together so I can start working on it in November. Very good job on the body, very impressive. Love his face also. You are going to get a lot of compliments on this guy.


----------



## FrozenPumpkins (Jul 5, 2009)

Fantastic! I'm just hoping that natural materials doesn't mean natural decomposition as well... Did you do any sort of sealing to keep the bark pieces together?


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very organic looking.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That is awesome!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

beautiful work!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

I really love it. Could you make a how to?


----------



## bujaca (Oct 10, 2013)

stunning, inspirational work of art! love love love it, fantastically well done, ampresearch!


----------



## Deadrail (Nov 9, 2012)

jacksonville haunter said:


> i really love it. Could you make a how to?


+1


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

OH MY GOSH.... i am jealous to a high level and i love this. Please tell me how you did it.


----------



## swede5342 (Mar 31, 2014)

Love the bark idea!!!!! Looks great!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The bark looks great on him. Well done.


----------



## jennputman (May 12, 2014)

Really love him. I have been looking for some inspiration for a good scarecrow and I think I found it!


----------



## divinedragon7 (May 29, 2009)

I love this guy, really does look like he could start walking around at any minute.


----------

